# الخرسانة ذات جودة عالية



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

لقد طورت sika منتوجاتها فيما يخص بالعديد من انواع الخرسانة ليست وحدها طبعا و لقد حضرت احد الملتقيات في الاشهر السابقة و لقد كان النقاش حول خصوصيات منتوجاتها و لقد عرضت بعض شروحات فيما يخص ب الخرسانة دات الجودة العالية و التي يصل اجهادها الى حوالي 150Mpa و سارفق بعض من خصائص المواد الجديدة التي طورت خصوصيات الخرسانة و لقد طرحت سؤال حول الخرسانة دات الجودة العالية BHP =beton a haute performance و سؤلت احد المهندسين الفرنسيين عن ادا استعملنا le BHP هل التسليح يكون بجودة اعلى من 500Mpa ام كيف فاعتدر على اساس مجموعة المهندسين الدين حضرو كلهم مهندسين كمياء وسؤال الثاني لكم انتم اخواني في الملتقى هل الدراسة لهده الخرسانة تكون مثلها مثل الخرسانة العادية ام عندما يبلغ الاجهاد اكثر من 150Mpa يصبح قوة القص هي القوة الرئسية و شكرا


----------



## Abo Fares (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

مشكورة أختي فاطمة على طرح الموضوع الجيد، وننتظر الأساتذة الكرام لفتح النقاش حول هذا الموضوع..

مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر يا استادنا ابو الحلول حفظك الله


----------



## رزق حجاوي (19 أكتوبر 2008)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> لقد طورت sika منتوجاتها فيما يخص بالعديد من انواع الخرسانة ليست وحدها طبعا و لقد حضرت احد الملتقيات في الاشهر السابقة و لقد كان النقاش حول خصوصيات منتوجاتها و لقد عرضت بعض شروحات فيما يخص ب الخرسانة دات الجودة العالية و التي يصل اجهادها الى حوالي 150Mpa و سارفق بعض من خصائص المواد الجديدة التي طورت خصوصيات الخرسانة و لقد طرحت سؤال حول الخرسانة دات الجودة العالية BHP =beton a haute performance و سؤلت احد المهندسين الفرنسيين عن ادا استعملنا le BHP هل التسليح يكون بجودة اعلى من 500Mpa ام كيف فاعتدر على اساس مجموعة المهندسين الدين حضرو كلهم مهندسين كمياء وسؤال الثاني لكم انتم اخواني في الملتقى هل الدراسة لهده الخرسانة تكون مثلها مثل الخرسانة العادية ام عندما يبلغ الاجهاد اكثر من 150Mpa يصبح قوة القص هي القوة الرئسية و شكرا


 السلام عليكم
اشكر للمهندسة فاطمة على طرح هذا الموضوع .
1- في البداية نتمنى على المهندسة ان توضح ولو بشكل مختصر محتوى المحاضرة القيمة فالذي اعتقدة ان المواد الاضافية ليست وحدها الكفيلة بزيادة قدرة الخرسانه للتحمل على الضغط حيث ان قدرة الخرسانه للاسمنت البوتلاندي بدون اضافات ( فقط اضافة مادة مليته Plasticizer) تعطي بالعادة قوة خرسانه مكعبية من 20 الى 30 (35) MPa وللحصول على قوة خرسانية اكبر نحتاج الى مادة اخرى تضاف مع الاسمنت ومنها ( السليكا او GGBFS ومواد اخرى ....) فعند اضافة هذه المواد مع الاسمنت ( يتم تخفيض كمية الاسمنت واستبدالها بالمواد المضافة ) فاننا نحصل على مقاومة مكعبية تصل من 40 - 60 MPa اما وللوصول الى قوة 150 MPa فاننا نحتاج الى اكثر من ذلك وحسب اعتقادي يتم اعادة تصميم الخلطة الاسمنتية تحت الشروط التالية على الاقل :-
- تدرج خاص للحصويات Aggregates
- استخدام نوع خاص من الحصويات
- انواع خاصة من المواد الملينة Plasicizers ( كالتي ذكرتها المهندسة).
- استخدام نوع خاص من الاسمنت غير البورتلاندي
- استخدام مواد مع الاسمنت مثل السكيا او GGBFS وغيرهما 
- تقليل المحتوى الاسمنتي W/c <.0.20
2- اما بخصوص سؤالك عن نوع حديد التسليح
نعم للاستفادة وبشكل افضل نسنخدم انواع اخرى من حديد التسليح ذات اجهاد خضوغ اكبر من 420 MPa وللعلم فانه في الدول ( اوكرانيا -روسيا -رومانيا ....) فان هناك انواع اخرى غير المتعارف عليها في الدول العربية.
وفي فترات ماضية ( 1990- 1999) كان هناك نقص في حديد التسليح حيث تم استيراد حديد من اوكرانيا وعند فحص الحديد في المختبرات كانت Fy = 760 MPa وعند التصميم تم اخذ Fy=640Mpa ( من باب الاحتياط ولمزيد من عوامل الامان) مع خرسانه Fc=30 Mpa وكان هناك توفير كبير في حديد التسليح .
ومن خلال قراتي لكتب التصميم الروسية فان هناك انواع حديد التسليح المستخدم عندهم تختلف كثيرا عن المستخدم في البلاد العربية حيث يتم استخدام حديد تسليح على شكل شبكات ملحومة تصل فيها Fy=1900 ولمزيد من المعلومات بهذا الخصوص ارفق لكم الملف الخاص بانواع حديد التسليح حسب المرجع " الخرسانة المسلحة للمؤلف أ.سيجالوف و س. ستروجين ".
مع تحياتي للجميع
م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندسة فاطمة على طرح هذا الموضوع .
> 1- في البداية نتمنى على المهندسة ان توضح ولو بشكل مختصر محتوى المحاضرة القيمة فالذي اعتقدة ان المواد الاضافية ليست وحدها الكفيلة بزيادة قدرة الخرسانه للتحمل على الضغط حيث ان قدرة الخرسانه للاسمنت البوتلاندي بدون اضافات ( فقط اضافة مادة مليته Plasticizer) تعطي بالعادة قوة خرسانه مكعبية من 20 الى 30 (35) MPa وللحصول على قوة خرسانية اكبر نحتاج الى مادة اخرى تضاف مع الاسمنت ومنها ( السليكا او GGBFS ومواد اخرى ....) فعند اضافة هذه المواد مع الاسمنت ( يتم تخفيض كمية الاسمنت واستبدالها بالمواد المضافة ) فاننا نحصل على مقاومة مكعبية تصل من 40 - 60 MPa اما وللوصول الى قوة 150 MPa فاننا نحتاج الى اكثر من ذلك وحسب اعتقادي يتم اعادة تصميم الخلطة الاسمنتية تحت الشروط التالية على الاقل :-
> - تدرج خاص للحصويات Aggregates
> ...


 
اهلا اخ رزق اتمنى ان تكون باحسن الاحوال بالتاكيد معك حق المواد المكونة تكون مخثلفة اي مطورةو في كما ن اضافة بعض الاياف الحديدية على شكل spring على العموم الملتقى كان اكثر منه تسويقي لمواد البناء و حتى الترميم و لكن في CD يلي عندي مافي شيء فيما يخص المكونات و اسمائها سابحث في الكتاب الي عطونا اياه و اترجملك ان استطعت لا تلمني في اخطائ في التعبير و الترجمة لاني كثير لهلوبة في الانكليزي شكرا


----------



## samersss (19 أكتوبر 2008)

اختى فاطمة المهاجرة هل 150 مكعب ام اسطوانه ؟؟

بدايه المواد الكيميائية لا ترفع ابدا مقاومة الخرسانه 
بل في بعض الاحيان قد تسبب ضعف مقاومة الخرسانه 

نعود لموضوع المقاومة العاليه
بالحقيقة وصلنا الى مقاومة 110 ميجا باسكال ( اسطوانه وليس مكعب ) 

يوجد عده عوامل هامة قمنا باخذها بعيت الاعتبار

1- الحجر : - بعد الانتهاء من مرحله تكسير الجبال واستخراج المقاس المناسب للحجر
يتم وضع الحجر بماكينة طرد مركزي تكون بشكل دائري وتدور بسرعه كبيرة - يتم من خلالها ازاله الحواف الضعيفه للحجر وياخذ شكل شبه كروي ( الاجزاء الضعيفة تطايرت وبقي الجزء الصلب من الحجر وهي عمليه مكلفه جدا )
2-استخدام رمل مغسول لازاله الشوائب - تصل درجه الرطوبه به الى 10% ( بعد مرحله الغسيل )

3- استخدام الاضافات الاسمنتيه - لماذا ليس الاسمنت وحده ؟؟
يوجد فراغات كبيرة جدا بين حبيبات الاسمنت بعد تمام عمليه التفاعل بين الاسمنت والماء

لذا نفكر بدايه باغلاق هذه الفراغات كيف يكون ذلك ؟
باستخدام ماده انعم من الاسمنت الا وهي المايكرو سيليكا لا تتجاوز 400 ميكرون وماده اخرى وهي flyash التي تساعد بشكل كبير في workability لان حبيباتها تكون بشكل كروي تساعد على ال workability للخرسانه

بقيت خطوة اخيرة الا وهي كميه الماء اللازمة للتفاعل فقط 

اقل نسبه ماء للاسمنت يمكن استخدامها هي 0.22 حتى يتفاعل الاسمنت باكمله ( للخرسانه )
وبعض مواد الاصلاح يتم استخدام نسب قليله جدا تصل الى 0.15

طبعا في هذا النوع من التصميم 
نحتاج كميه اسمنت عاليه جدا وكميه مايكروسيليكا عاليه جدا وكميه flyash مرتفعه ايضا 
لكن كميه الماء بسيطة للغايه 
احب ان اشبهها دائما ( تخيل وجود 4 كؤوس حليب جاف ونريد ان نخلطها مع ربع كأس ماء كيف سيكون شكل الخليط ؟؟ )
ياتي هنا دور الاضافات admixture 
تقوم الاضافات فقط باعطاء workability للخرسانه منذ مرحله التصنيع وحتى الوصول لمرحله الصب ثم تذوب اي ينتهي مفعولها 

نحصل على القوة من المكونات الصحيحه بتصميم الخلطة المستخدمة كما ذكرت اعلاه ( الحجر - الرمل المغسول- تسكير الفراغات بين حبيبات الاسمنت - كميه المياه )
ان لم تكن هذه المكونات صحيحه والنسب مدروسه بشكل صحيح - حتى مع استخدام اقوى انواع الاضافات لا يمكن الحصول على قوة مرتفعه 

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر للمهندسة فاطمة على طرح هذا الموضوع .
> 1- في البداية نتمنى على المهندسة ان توضح ولو بشكل مختصر محتوى المحاضرة القيمة فالذي اعتقدة ان المواد الاضافية ليست وحدها الكفيلة بزيادة قدرة الخرسانه للتحمل على الضغط حيث ان قدرة الخرسانه للاسمنت البوتلاندي بدون اضافات ( فقط اضافة مادة مليته Plasticizer) تعطي بالعادة قوة خرسانه مكعبية من 20 الى 30 (35) MPa وللحصول على قوة خرسانية اكبر نحتاج الى مادة اخرى تضاف مع الاسمنت ومنها ( السليكا او GGBFS ومواد اخرى ....) فعند اضافة هذه المواد مع الاسمنت ( يتم تخفيض كمية الاسمنت واستبدالها بالمواد المضافة ) فاننا نحصل على مقاومة مكعبية تصل من 40 - 60 MPa اما وللوصول الى قوة 150 MPa فاننا نحتاج الى اكثر من ذلك وحسب اعتقادي يتم اعادة تصميم الخلطة الاسمنتية تحت الشروط التالية على الاقل :-
> - تدرج خاص للحصويات Aggregates
> ...


 السلام عليكم اخ رزق فيما يتعلق بمكونات الخرسانةفان تفحصت الكتاب ووجدت ان حجم الاسمنت عالي دون ان يوضحو القيمةاو يدكرو نوعيته كما انه نسبة الماءعلى الاسمنت تكون بين 0.2 الى0.25 اضافت عناصر رقيقة silica fume
بكمية كبيرة وكدلك optimization of skeleton granular بالاضافة الى super plastiment ولقد عرفت الخرسانة تطور و انتقالة من high performance concrete الى ultra high performance fibre reiforced concretes و دلك بعد اضافت الالياف المعدنية التي من مميزاتها مضاعت المقاومة in traction و ابقاء الخرسانة ductile و هده الخرسانة تصل الى 200Mpa و من مميزات الخرسانة انك تقلص من section about frame element و من ثم ثخفيض الوزن و غيرها و كدلك نوع ثاني طورته اليابان اسمه le beton auto plaçant لم اجد ترجمته و من خصوصياته انه يصب في مكان و ينقل الى الموقع على غرار الخرسانة UHPFRC التى تصب في الموقع هدا باجاز فحوى تعريف خرسانة المستقبلية شكرا اما عن الاخ sammer فانا لم افهم ما قلت فيما يتعلق بالاسطوانة او غير كل الدي اعرفه ان الخرسانة يتم تعرضها لقوة ضغط معينة مثلا 150 Mpa مدة 7 ايم ثم 28 يوم وردود فعلها


----------



## samersss (20 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخت فاطمة المهاجرة

ما هو شكل العينه هل هي مكعب ام اسطواني ؟؟

الاجهاد = القوة / المساحه

ومساحه المكعب تختلف عن مساحه الاسطوانه
لذا 150 ميجاياسكال مكعب تختلف عن 150 للاسطوانه

مع تحياتي
سامر


----------



## خالد أوزقان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالطبع بوضع هذه الاضافات تتغير خواص الخرسانة وخصوصا باضافية الالياف وستكون مادة اخري لها خصائص فيزيائية وميكانيكية اخري اذكر من 12 سنة عملنا ابحاث علي الخرسانة عالية المقاومة وذلك باضافة غبار السيليكون ومادة لتحسين الworkability والركام امستخدم كان كسر البازلت ووصلنا الي جهد مكعب 950 كحم\سم2 وكانت نسبة غبار السيليكون من 5 الي 15 في المائة من وزن الاسمنت وبزيادة هذه النسبة تقل المقاومة وعند الانهيار كان المكعب ينفجر ولا يتهشم اما بوضع الالياف فيختلف كل شيء حتي معامل التمدد الحراري ونسبة بواسون وكل الصفات الميكانيكية تتغير


----------



## Ayman (20 أكتوبر 2008)

وصلنا بدون اضافة السيليكا او اي اضافات صلبة الى مقاومة 730 كجم/سم2 بعد 28 يوم و 590 كجم/سم2 بعد 3 أيام

و ذلك باضافة ال Superplasticizer و بالتالي تقليل المياه (نسبة م/س) جدا وذلك بنفس كمية الاسمنت الداخل بخلطة 550 كجم/م2


----------



## إسلام علي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جد شيق خاصة المعلومات التي يعطيها لنا م رزق
لكن حسب ما درست فإن أقل نسبة W/c هي 0.27 للتفاعل فقط
وكما أننا في معمل المواد في جامعة طنطا وصلنا لـ 130 ميجابسكال بدون أي تعقيدات مثل تجهيز الركام أو إضافات كثيرة تغير خواص الخرسانة ولكن نسيت للأسف تفاصيل المسألة ربما أبحث وأعطيكم النتائج خاصة لأن الإختبار كان نجاح كبير للمعمل وتم نشره بالجرائد لأن الموضوع كان بالإمكانيات العادية فقط 
وشد انتباهي أيضاً كلام المهندس رزق حجاوي حول حديد التسليح الأوكراني فأنا دهشت جداً لأنه في مصر يجري التصنيع بجودة عالية ـ كما أخبرونا يعني ـ ونسبة كربون مقبولة ومع ذلك لم نصل لهذه المقاومة المذهلة 
وأيضاً موضوع شبك الحديد الملحوم وقد رأيت صور للصهاينة يستخدموه فعلاً في البناء وهو شبكة من حديد صغير القطر جداً وملحوم مع بعضه ودار برأسي سؤال هل يمكن إستخدام شبك قطر 10 مم ملحوم بالموقع في اللبشة مثلاً بدلاً من قطر 18 أو 16 مم المكلف بلا شك وأرجو إجابة حول جدواها
الموضوع جميل جداً أرجو أن تستمروا في المناقشة


----------



## مهندسة رضى (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا على المعلومات القيمه 

وبارك الله فيكى اختى مهندسة فاطمه على طرح الموضوع 



bishr قال:


> الموضوع جميل جداً أرجو أن تستمروا في المناقشة


----------



## Ayman (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع جد شيق خاصة المعلومات التي يعطيها لنا م رزق
> لكن حسب ما درست فإن أقل نسبة W/c هي 0.27 للتفاعل فقط
> وكما أننا في معمل المواد في جامعة طنطا وصلنا لـ 130 ميجابسكال بدون أي تعقيدات مثل تجهيز الركام أو إضافات كثيرة تغير خواص الخرسانة ولكن نسيت للأسف تفاصيل المسألة ربما أبحث وأعطيكم النتائج خاصة لأن الإختبار كان نجاح كبير للمعمل وتم نشره بالجرائد لأن الموضوع كان بالإمكانيات العادية فقط
> ...




اخي بشر..الحديد الملحوم او ال wire mesh موجود بمصر و كل الدول العربية 
لكن الفرق انه لا تجد بمصر قطر 6 ملم
ويوجد شبك حتى قطر 12 ملم بالدول العربية..معظم المصانع توجد بالسعودية و تقيس المسافات على حسب الطلب..


----------



## رزق حجاوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

bishr قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وأيضاً موضوع شبك الحديد الملحوم وقد رأيت صور للصهاينة يستخدموه فعلاً في البناء وهو شبكة من حديد صغير القطر جداً وملحوم مع بعضه ودار برأسي سؤال هل يمكن إستخدام شبك قطر 10 مم ملحوم بالموقع في اللبشة مثلاً بدلاً من قطر 18 أو 16 مم المكلف بلا شك وأرجو إجابة حول جدواها
> الموضوع جميل جداً أرجو أن تستمروا في المناقشة


السلام عليكم
اشكر للجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع انه في الواقع موضوعين تحت عنوان واحد لذلك اشكر للمهندس بشر للتنوية على الملف اللذي ارفقته بخصوص حديد التسليح فكما تم التنوية سابقا للاستفادة الامثل في التصميم لا يكفي فقط زيادة قوة الخرسانه وانما استخدام حديد ذات fy عالية يعطى وفرا في التصميم بحيث تقل ابعاد المقاطع الهندسية وتقل كمية الحديد مما يعطى وفرا في التكلفة وخصوصا في مثل هذه الايام بسبب غلاء جديد التسليح واجور العمالة.
بالنسبة لاستخدام حديد تسليح الشبكات في الاساسات فيمكن استخدام ما دام تم وضع كمية حديد التسليح حسب اللتصميم والتباعد حسب اشتراطات الكود.
ولمزيد من المعلومات يمكن الاطلاع على الملف المرفق.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (22 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اشكر الجميع لهده الافادة فسؤالي اجبتم عليه شكرا لكم و لكن سؤالي الثاني حو مااعتقد بالاكليزية creep لكن ما هي حدود تلاءم كل من الحديد و الخرسانة ل الخرسانة و الحديد و هي علىاقصد ادا اخدنا concrete 25 Mpa هل يتماشى مع حديد 500Mpa كيف يمكن تحديد كل من خرسانة دات اجهاد معين ما يناسبها من نوع حديديعني الى اي مدى لا يمكن لي ان اتجاوز فيما يخص الحديد اتمنى انكم فهمتم سؤالي لم اعرف كيف اطرحه سارلي ساعة و انا احاول ترجمت فكرتي اما انت يا سامر لا تزعل مني لم اعرف الاجابة على سؤالك و شكرا


----------



## eng sarah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت حد يساعدني اني الاقي كتاب بالعربي عن الخرسانه عاله المقاومه


----------



## sniper1975 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Ayman قال:


> وصلنا بدون اضافة السيليكا او اي اضافات صلبة الى مقاومة 730 كجم/سم2 بعد 28 يوم و 590 كجم/سم2 بعد 3 أيام
> 
> و ذلك باضافة ال Superplasticizer و بالتالي تقليل المياه (نسبة م/س) جدا وذلك بنفس كمية الاسمنت الداخل بخلطة 550 كجم/م2


 
كلامك صحيح واذا بيسمحولي الاخوان اشارك بمداخلتي معكم ...........

Superplasticizer من افضل انواعه هو الملمنت وهو صناعة المانية اساسه الميلانين....
والميلامين من افضل المميعات واحسنها كمحسنات للخلطة الخرسانية...

والسيلكا اخواني المهندسين مثل ما تفضلتم صحيح ترفع المقارمة بشكل واضح ولكن ليس كل انواع السيلكا .....

تقبلو مروري.......


----------



## hardyheart (11 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات مفيدة أختي جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## alida (8 مارس 2010)

اخوان ارجوا مساعدتي فورا عن استخدام السليكا في الخرسانة وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2010)

alida قال:


> اخوان ارجوا مساعدتي فورا عن استخدام السليكا في الخرسانة وشكرا


السلام عليكم
تستخدم السليكا مع الاسمنت للحصول على قوة عالية للخرسانة ولمقاومة الكلورايد وكذلك لتحسين خواص الخرسانة في تقليل النفاذية permability وتقليل التشققات الشعرية وغيرها من الخواص





لاحظ من الجدول السابق عند استخدام السليكا في لخلطة الخرسانية يؤدي الى زيادة قونها سواءا على عمر مبكر او على عمر 28 يوم او 56 يوم











وللفوائد التي نحصل عند استخدام السليكا في الخلطة الخرسانه لذلك تستعمل في 

الخرسانة المقذوفة shotcrete
الخرسانة ذاتية الانضغاط self compacted concrete
الخرسانة العالية المقاومة (اكبر من 40 MPa )لذلك نجدها في مستخدمة في خرسانة الابراج
مقاومة مياه البحر او التربة ذات الاملاح والكبريتات العالية مثل المنشات البحرية بجميع انواعها
الصيانة للمنشات الخرسانية لما لها مميزات
وغيرها من الاستعمالات (الخرسانة المجهدة سواء اللاحقة الاجهاد Posttention او مسبقة الاجهاد pretension
ولمزيد من البحث في هذا الخصوص اليك هذا البحث
http://www.silicafume.org/pdf/reprints-hooton97.pdf
http://www.adit.ac.in/AditJournal/pdf_dec_2007/EFFECT OF SILICA FUME ON PROPERTIES OF CONCRETE.pdf
http://www.gemite.com/Paper_Shotcrete_CZ-Brno_03-05.pdf


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين وخاصة الاستاذ رزق , واريد ان اسأل الاستاذ هل مادة السليكا هي نفسها مادة السيكا التي تضاف الى الخرسانة لتقليل النفاذية وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 مارس 2010)

كمال كريم مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين وخاصة الاستاذ رزق , واريد ان اسأل الاستاذ هل مادة السليكا هي نفسها مادة السيكا التي تضاف الى الخرسانة لتقليل النفاذية وشكرا


السلام عليكم
بالتأكيد السليكاSilica والتي تكون على شكل بودرة ليست المادة التي تتحدث عنها والتي تضاف لتقليل التفاذية في الخرسانة من شركة سيكا Sika
وللتعرف اكثر على المواد التي يمكن استخدامها مع الاسمنت اليك الصورة التالية التي توضح ذلك


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هناك نوع من الاسمنت اسمه DUCTAL وهو ذات خاصيات كبيرة جدا وموجود مصنع في المغرب الاقصى ينتجه وذلك تحت اسم الشركة الاصل LAFARGE
والصورة المرفقة هي سر مشاةfootbridge في سيول(كوؤيا الجنوبية) وطولها 120م..
الخاصيات الميكانيكية و..في الملفات المرفقة
ولكن مسالة الاسمنت العالي strength compression.. هو من اختصاص الهندسة الكيميائية..


----------



## hassanaki (9 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## salimfd (30 يونيو 2010)

ممكن اعرف النسب الوزنية للسمنت ولحصى والرمل للحصول على خرسانة مقاومتها اكثر من 40mpaوباستخدام مادة (sb 90)


----------



## رزق حجاوي (30 يونيو 2010)

salimfd قال:


> ممكن اعرف النسب الوزنية للسمنت ولحصى والرمل للحصول على خرسانة مقاومتها اكثر من 40mpaوباستخدام مادة (sb 90)


 السلام عليكم
للحصول على النسب يجب اجراء الفحوصات المخبرية

التدرج الحبيبي للمواد Seive Analysis
الوزن النوعي Specific Garavity
الامتصاص Absorption
عمل خلطات تجريبية وبنسب متخلفة من المواد
وغيرها من التجارب وكل ما سبق تختلف نتائجها باختلاف مصدر المواد لذلك اعطاء نسب من الخلط وتطبيقها على المواد التي لديك لا يفيد بشيء وهو غير تعاقدي وخصوصا ان قوة الكسر للخرساة Gr=40 MPa


----------



## زياد وائل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

أرجو شرح وافى لتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة بواسطة طريقة المعهد الأمريكى للخرسانة


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

زياد وائل قال:


> أرجو شرح وافى لتصميم الخرسانة المسلحة بواسطة طريقة المعهد الأمريكى للخرسانة


 السلام عليكم
لتعلم التصميم بطريقة aci method of concrete mix designعليك بقراءة هذه المرفقات
http://www.ce.memphis.edu/1112/notes/project_2/PCA_manual/Chap09.pdf
http://www.ce.memphis.edu/1112/notes/project_2/beam/ACI_mix_design.pdf
http://btakumbakonam.com/technical/Concrete Mix Design.pdf
http://www.virginiadot.org/business/resources/Materials/MCS_Study_Guides/bu-mat-ConcreteCh3.pdf


----------

